# Teeth whitening kits ??



## jenny8989 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi guys i was hoping that someone could recommend me a home teeth whitening kit that isn't gonna break the bank. Not willing to spend hundreds on just getting teeth whitened. I am sure there must be a kit out there that actually works i just cant seem to find one. Ive tried a few cheap kits, with very little success so i am hoping you ladies can guide me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 10, 2016)

I've never done teeth whitening of any kind, so I don't know how much help I can be!


----------



## jenny8989 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks anyway Shelly think i will have to do my own research into it. Shocked that no one else has replied lol


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

I loved the Go Smile system, they have such fun little ampules, but I think it has been discontinued. They also had these great little Touch Ups ampules that you could take anywhere for after meals!


----------



## SallyRyson (Sep 29, 2017)

Teeth whitening kits are all over insta at the moment. I tried one years back and from my experience I don't trust them and I don't recommend that you use one. They damage your teeth. Don't believe in all the hype about them, they aren't good for you. Sorry but that's just the truth


----------



## A.H.A.H (Dec 12, 2017)

I think women with whiter teeth are much more attractive and charming


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Apr 5, 2018)

The dentist that I go to offers free lifetime whitening, including whitening trays and bleaching gel to clients-the only stipulation is that you have cleanings regularly (bi-annually) and that you keep up with tooth health. For example, if you have a cavity, you get it filled.  It may be worth it to call around to local dentists to see if they offer this. For me, since I am already doing all the qualifications, it was a no-brainer!


----------



## SharPay (Jun 17, 2019)

Crest white strips does a great job. Also the charcoal toothpaste works great for a bit but I don't recommend over using it because it will damage the teeth. (all teeth whitening that is)


----------

